# Weight distribution from tank



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

So I just purchased a 110(ish) tank 48(L) X 30(ish-H) X 18 (W)

HERE IS A picture ;0 pretty happy about it. Currently going to be a freshwater tank its drilled on both side walls so I'm either going to plug them up, OR (the guy sold me the sump that came with it as well) and use it as a filtration system of some sorts....



Just purchased a ground floor of an apt/condo/whatever you want to call it. I am in the corner unit. I know no one can give me a 'definitive answer' but the tank was going to go near my sliding glass door that goes to the outside and I would say 2-3 feet from that sliding glass door... (I know it being against the wall would make it safer) but again I'm just asking OPINIONS here lol, would it/will it be safe where it is.

As for what kind of stand I am going to use, I'm going to build my own... out of 2X4s and 2X6s. Something strong enough to hold the tank obviously.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Ground floor should be on a concrete slab I suppose? If that is the case, you should have no problem. Just make sure stand is level. Yet to find a floor that is level.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

What about the fact that it will be on 'laminate floors' anything I can do? Or a good stand will make the difference?


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i would put a rubber mat underneith it so wont scratch thef loor or leave an imprint and if was me i would keep it out of possibly a hi traffic area just incase u bump it and by the door depending on how cold it would get might have a flucuation in temperature


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

dZilla said:


> What about the fact that it will be on 'laminate floors' anything I can do? Or a good stand will make the difference?


This is so call a floating floor that float on a thin foam.

Does not matter how you build the stand, the wt. will flatten the foam under the laminate. Depend on how good the floor was, you may develop humps where the tank is. The best is to cut around the foot print of the stand and trim around it.


----------



## FOCB (Jan 5, 2011)

You are going to be looking at a great deal of weight so to save the flooring from damage I would try to distribute the weight over a largest area possible. The floating floor could be sitting on 1/4" foam, so you would have to worry about the flooring joints cracking from the weight compression. To exaggerated my point press your fist into your mattress. I would put some 3/4" plywood over flooring to match the size of the stand then you could shim the stand to level if needed. I would also soften the plywood edges the sit on the flooring with a 1/4" to 1/2" radius edge.
FOCB


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

A little quick math say you could be looking at +1500lb easy with the tank, water, rock, stand, equipment... that's something like 1.7lb per square inch (assuming the stand is the same size as the tank and has totally flat bottom)... 

Now think that a 200lb man sitting on a chair, that can be about 50lb per square inch... so if you put some plywood under it like FOCB said there is no way it will damage the floor unless you try drag the tank around!

Also A lot of laminate is on 1/8 foam (I've put it in my house and so has some of my family)

As for the floor take the total weight if there is no basement or anything under you. Your floor should be able to hold just about any size and amount of tanks you can fit in there!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I had 2 46g tank stacked above each other on laminate flooring for over 2 years. When I moved them, there wasn't even a mark on the floor. Smaller weight than yours, but smaller foot print as well. I really don't think your floor will take any damage.


----------



## luckylux99 (Apr 22, 2010)

i had a 150 gallon on laminate flooring for about a year i have taken it down since then with no damage


----------

